# CBD Oil and Seizures



## Occa (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi I'm looking for anyone who has used CBD oil for seizures. I have read a lot of information and the research I can find says it does help dogs in controlling them. My 9-year-old GSD (Cajun) had two seizures within an hour this week and has been put on Keppra until she sees the neurologist to rule out a brain tumor. The unfortunate thing is it is knocking this otherwise very active happy girl out. All she wants to do is sleep. I would appreciate hearing from anyone who has had success or otherwise with CBD oil and controlling seizures. Thanks in advance.

Sherri and Cajun


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@voodoolamb doesn't post lately but she did have success helping her dog control his seizures with CBC oil.Here are a couple of her threads in #4 of this thread.








Hiro has Epilepsy, Confirmed!


So it's confirmed with Hiro's 2nd fit today (a rather scary one), that he has epilepsy, so says the vet. He was prescribed 180mg for 5 days and 120mg for 20 days after that. (He is also brewing up some hemp oil, that he prefers for the long term). So does anyone else here have a GSD friend...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Our now 7.5-year-old Malinois has epilepsy. She started having regular seizures when she was 3.5 years old. Her epilepsy is severe, so she was having cluster seizures every 5-7 days at one point. We saw several neurologists in town, had MRI, spinal tap, we also tried acupuncture, Chinese herbs, and CBD oils. 

For our dog, CBD oil made her sleepy all the time, did not help with her seizures at all. In fact, one of the CBD oils (Haleigh's Hope) we tried was specifically formulated for epileptic children, at low dose, it just sedated her, at higher doses, it increased her seizure frequency. 

From what I've seen in FB groups, CBD oil seems to work sometimes for dogs with very mild epilepsy. 

Our dog is now on phenobarbital, potassium bromide, and zonisamide. We discontinued her generic Keppra a few weeks ago. FYI, Keppra tends to have a honeymoon period and usually doesn't work as well as a monotherapy.


----------



## Occa (Oct 7, 2012)

San said:


> Our now 7.5-year-old Malinois has epilepsy. She started having regular seizures when she was 3.5 years old. Her epilepsy is severe, so she was having cluster seizures every 5-7 days at one point. We saw several neurologists in town, had MRI, spinal tap, we also tried acupuncture, Chinese herbs, and CBD oils.
> 
> For our dog, CBD oil made her sleepy all the time, did not help with her seizures at all. In fact, one of the CBD oils (Haleigh's Hope) we tried was specifically formulated for epileptic children, at low dose, it just sedated her, at higher doses, it increased her seizure frequency.
> 
> ...


Thanks, very helpful. Not sure what the extent is of her epilepsy as yet. Appreciate you sharing your experience with the CBD


----------



## SurudRump (Oct 25, 2021)

I have a boxer dog. Everybody knows they are very active, and I never let him stay home alone because I am afraid he will destroy the house. Once when I was at work, and my wife was at the doctor's, the dog fell off an opened window from the second floor in some bush of roses. The dog got a lot of seizures, and it was painful for me to look at how he was feeling pain. I googled that some people give CBD oil for dogs, so I also tried. Happily, it worked, and it made the pain smaller while the seizures were curing.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

SurudRump said:


> Is it possible to give CBD to dogs?


Yes. Google is your friend in this case.


----------



## Beej (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi. Don't even doubt the efficacy of this oil. Because CBD cannabinoids have antiseptic activity, reducing and sometimes completely stopping seizures in both animals and people suffering from hard-to-treat seizure disorders. I know firsthand how hard it is to watch my dog when he has these disorders, so I bought as many CBD products on HealthCanal in advance as I could. And indeed, the seizures I no longer observed for my pet. How nice that there are now all the products available to prevent almost all diseases, etc. Good luck to you, and I wish your dog's cramps would stop)


----------



## singletonpat (Nov 11, 2021)

CBD oil is a magic product that works for both dogs and humans.


----------



## ballardsheri (Nov 16, 2021)

For some dogs, CBD oil may have an effect; for others, it does not, depending on the severity of the problem. In my dog's case, it worked, and it works because he has very mild epilepsy. But it took me a while to come to the idea that CBD oil can work; I thought this was just a marketing thing and that people were writing nice words about this product. However, I also tried because I had knee problems. CBD oil, 40 mg daily, saved me. Now, I am the one who would like to promote this product more, to help both people and dogs. I have approved the business plan of an online store, which is due to those at https://parsl.co/dispensaries/ who made the whole sale-purchase process easier and faster for customers.


----------



## herojig (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, as I mentioned here, there is no CBD oil here in Nepal, but this worked on Hiro who lived to a ripe age of 17, with half those years suffering from pain-induced epilepsy: Himpyrin -


----------



## qingcong (Nov 14, 2021)

Occa said:


> Hi I'm looking for anyone who has used CBD oil for seizures. I have read a lot of information and the research I can find says it does help dogs in controlling them. My 9-year-old GSD (Cajun) had two seizures within an hour this week and has been put on Keppra until she sees the neurologist to rule out a brain tumor. The unfortunate thing is it is knocking this otherwise very active happy girl out. All she wants to do is sleep. I would appreciate hearing from anyone who has had success or otherwise with CBD oil and controlling seizures. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sherri and Cajun
> 
> Full Spectrum CBD


I would like to break through the stigma of the CBD oil subject. In my situation it came up recently as my V is facing a cancer situation. Thru my own research I see it fits more towards pain relief, anxiety and such. It was suggested that it can also help in her fight with cancer, but I can't find any research results supporting this subject. Anyone using the CBD oil? What's your experience on this and results?


----------

